# my latest project



## bossbill (Jun 15, 2009)

Just finished my latest project and thought I would share a pic.
Its just a bookcase, but was made from recycled 1"x4" french pine floorboards.
These had to be cleaned up, made square and joined together to make the width I required.
The frame, shelves, face frame and crown molding were all made from scratch while the backing was shop brought tounge and grove.
The colour was the choice of the friend I made it for, personnaly I would have made it darker, but they wanted it to match their existing stuff.


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Very beautiful result


----------



## Frank Lee (Nov 29, 2008)

Very nice work. Frank


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hi bill?

very nice job on the bookcase! the pine is great and one of my favorite woods!


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

WOW!

Very nice indeed :sold:

BTW.... welcome to the forum :yes4:


----------



## bossbill (Jun 15, 2009)

Thank you for the welcome and the comments.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

That's a darn nice bookcase!! Good Job!


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Looks good, Bill.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Great job and more important you recycled flooring.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Outstanding work Bill.


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

Bill, what do you mean "just a bookcase"? That's a nice job. I like the fluting on the columns.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

That is some outstanding work, For my part I like the color, shows he grain of the wood. I agree with Lavon regarding pine. That is just outstanding work!


----------



## JoelWilliams (Aug 7, 2009)

Love the bookcase. I think I'll have to send this link to my wife.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

JoelWilliams said:


> Love the bookcase. I think I'll have to send this link to my wife.


 Joel, as with *any* such offering, figure in advance what new tools you'll need to complete it. Don't tell anyone yet what it is, but figure it out! If you can't think of one, don't forward it until you do!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Good work, it seems very well done.


----------



## bossbill (Jun 15, 2009)

BigJimAK said:


> Joel, as with *any* such offering, figure in advance what new tools you'll need to complete it. Don't tell anyone yet what it is, but figure it out! If you can't think of one, don't forward it until you do!


This bookcase was made with just a few basic diy tools, electric plane to clean up the flooeboards... 10" portable table saw... hand held router... electric sander, and a home made jig to do the fluting on the face plate.
I don't have a workshop so the initial cleaning and preparing was completed in my garden, the completed items were then assembled and glued in my kitchen.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

All the stronger testament to your skills. *Great* job!


----------

